# Reusable Silica Gel



## pdxrjt (Jun 26, 2011)

I back up my photos and LR3 catalog frequently.  I use a removable external hard drive and swap it out.  Recently, I've taken to storing one in a fire/water proof safe (started about 2-3 months ago.)  Well, I opened the door to get something and noted it was a little damp in there.  I threw in some silica gel.  I went to Amazon and looked at some of the reusable silica gel products they have.  Several reviews noted that they had to be "reconstituted" frequently by putting them in a hot oven for 2-3 hours, and mentioned they were going to buy silica gel that could be reconstituted by just plugging it in an outlet for a period of time.  I have tried to search for this on the internet, but didn't know what to call it.  Does anyone have any ideas what to search for?  Any thoughts on whether this type of spot dehumidifier works well?

TIA

Checked on another site and will probably try rice for a bit.  Thanks


----------

